# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Maredhenie sexuale  para martese apo jo?

## mia@

Po bej nje research paper me teme,  Maredheniet sexuale  para- martese ose jo.  Po e hap dhe si  teme ne forum.
Do desha ca mendime tuajat ne lidhje me keto pyetje. Pergjigjet e sondazhin  mund ti perfshij te tema kerkimore qe po bej.
Si mendoni kur femra eshte e virgjer ka me shume shance qe martesa te funksionoje apo jo? 
Mjafton vetem fakti qe femra te jete e virgjer qe te mos te tradhetoje gjate marteses? 
A eshte e drejte qe meshkujt te kerkojne me ngulm virgjerine e partneres kur vete mund te kene patur shume partnere para martese?
Nese femra e virgjer  ka me pak shance te tradhetoje ne martese, si i behet kur partneri i saj nuk eshte i virgjer? A do funksionoje njesoj martesa?
Cfare vleresoni me shume te nje femer me te cilen mendoni te lidhni martese?
Do ju lutesha te mos kaloni ne ofendime dhe vulgaritet.
Diskutim te mbare.

----------


## Robbery

PO shume votova  :ngerdheshje: ...bej shaka...s'ka rendesi fare, jane te tjera cilesi ato qe ndikojne... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Mendoj qe duhet te presi deri ne martes , po su martu kurr dmth te vdesi e virgjer .
Me mir me vdek e virgjer se ma ja dhon ate ndonje budallai .

----------


## Endless

edhe ka edhe s'ka rendesi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

mia besoj se ke aq aftesi dhe ekperience per ta imagjinuar rezultatin final te sondazhit pa qene nevoja fare ta kerkosh ate ketu :shkelje syri:

----------


## mia@

> edhe ka edhe s'ka rendesi


 Kur ka dhe kur s'ka rendesi?  :ngerdheshje: 


Marya ke te drejte. Pak a shume mund te them se cila alternative do preferohet nga anetaret, sidomos gjinia mashkullore; mund te them kush mund te votoje per secilen alternative, por prape e dua me fakte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## uj me gaz

une e kuptoj qe ketu behet fjale per research paper, marrdhenie seksuale, martese, mendime, funksionim, profesor amerikan, vulgaritet etj. etj. etj. dhe tani po pyes veten: c'e lidh virgjerine (dashurine) ne vetvete me te gjitha keto?

pergjigjia eshte: hic asgje. nese do mundnim te ruanim te paster dashurine (virgjerine) brenda nesh (dhe ne mundemi!), te gjitha ato konceptet me lart do fshiheshin nga kujtesa si te padobishme...

----------


## Jack Watson

*Mashkulli po patjetër, ndërsa femra me të cilin do martohet ky mashkull JO. N'rregull?*

----------


## Bamba

Nese do pergjigje per keto pyetje, shko te forumi i besimtareve, atje cdo pyetje qe ke do ti pergjigjen me shume imtesi!  :perqeshje: 

Kuriozitetin e profesorit shuaje duke i thene qe bota nuk ndahet ne te virgjer apo jo, por ne injorante dhe jo!

----------


## mia@

> Nese do pergjigje per keto pyetje, shko te forumi i besimtareve, atje cdo pyetje qe ke do ti pergjigjen me shume imtesi! 
> 
> *Kuriozitetin e profesorit shuaje duke i thene qe bota nuk ndahet ne te virgjer apo jo, por ne injorante dhe jo*!


 Me pelqen pergjigja, por cik e shkurter. Duhet  te jete te pakten 8 faqe qe te bindet profesori.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

C'lidhje ka virgjeria me jetegjatesine/suksesin  e marteses?


Virgjeria nuk garanton asgje. Dhe nuk verteton absolutisht asgje. Dashuria garanton martese te sukseshme.

----------


## Endri_

Virgjeria femres ne suksesin e marteses eshte tip llotarie  :ngerdheshje: 
S'dihet ca efekti i jep lol. Kemi raste ne shqiperi qe jane martu te virgjera dhe sot jane kthy ne bundra lol. Mgjth seicili ka mendimin e vet.

----------


## AMERIKANO

Ta ruash virgjerin deri ne martes, eshte nje prove morale qe nderton menjeher ura te besueshmeris ne nje çift qe synon jet te gjat. Nuk do t'me pelqente nese nje grua e cila ia ka dhen çdo kujt, nesra te lind femit e mi ! Jan ca limite qe duhet respektuar, femra nuk eshte objekt seksi,  ku çdo kush mund ti shfyre epshet e pista, ajo meriton me shume se abuzimin e nje maniaku seksual.

----------


## Bamba

> Me pelqen pergjigja, por cik e shkurter. Duhet  te jete te pakten 8 faqe qe te bindet profesori..


Epo nuk eshte profesori im dhe as tema ime!  :ngerdheshje: 




> C'lidhje ka virgjeria me jetegjatesine/suksesin  e marteses?
> 
> 
> Virgjeria nuk garanton asgje. Dhe nuk verteton absolutisht asgje. Dashuria garanton martese te sukseshme.


Ty kot nuk te kan vene ne vend te profesorit te mia@'s! LOL

----------


## s0ni

Cila eshte diferenca midis pak rendesi ka dhe s'ka rendesi fare qe te votoj? Se te dyja njesoj po me duken mua.

8 faqe? Po me zien koka vetem mendimi uff. Lidhe me fene se do te kesh me teper material per te shkruajtur.

----------


## Dr.Qendro

Por femra moderne nuk mundet te shkoje vetem me nje mashkull gjate gjithe jetes, keshtu qe me mire te shkoje shume here para martese edhe pastaj te veje koken ne vend. Se po nuk shkoi para martese, do shkoi gjate marteses, edhe ky eshte problem. Brezi i ri nuk eshte si koha e qepes.

----------


## Endri_

> Ta ruash virgjerin deri ne martes, eshte nje prove morale qe nderton menjeher ura te besueshmeris ne nje çift qe synon jet te gjat. Nuk do t'me pelqente nese nje grua e cila ia ka dhen çdo kujt, nesra te lind femit e mi ! Jan ca limite qe duhet respektuar, *femra nuk eshte objekt seksi*,  ku çdo kush mund ti shfyre epshet e pista, ajo meriton me shume se *abuzimin e nje maniaku seksua*l.


Kshu si e pershkrun ti femren na e nxorre me tutor dhe te perdhunume lol

----------


## mia@

> Ta ruash virgjerin deri ne martes, eshte nje prove morale qe nderton menjeher ura te besueshmeris ne nje çift qe synon jet te gjat. Nuk do t'me pelqente nese nje grua e cila ia ka dhen çdo kujt, nesra te lind femit e mi ! Jan ca limite qe duhet respektuar, femra nuk eshte objekt seksi,  ku çdo kush mund ti shfyre epshet e pista, ajo meriton me shume se abuzimin e nje maniaku seksual.


 Cdo femer jo e virgjer per ty u futka ne nje kategori, me nje fjale femer qe jua le te gjitheve?
Pikerisht se  mendoj se femra nuk eshte objekt seksi nuk duhet vleresuar vetem po qe e virgjer. Ka shume cilesi te tjera qe e bejne te deshirueshme dhe te afte femren per  te krijuar nje marredhenie te qendrueshme dhe nje familje te shendetshme. 
E vleresoj nje femer qe zgjedh te rri e virgjer me deshire, por jo kur e ka te imponuar nga ambjenti, familja shoqeria. Keto raste i kemi pare kryesisht ne Shqiperi dhe akoma i shohim ne zonat e thella rurale. Keto lloj femrash ngelen te virgjera ne pergjithesi jo se duan, por se u intereson te pakten gjersa te martohen. Per kete arsye te pakten ne Shqiperi eshte e veshtire te percaktohet femra si  e ndershme vetem se eshte e virgjer. 
Mendoj se edhe femra e virgjer ne Shqiperi asnjehere nuk eshte vleresuar, respektuar si duhet nga mashkulli. Virgjeria e femres eshte pare me shume si'' paje'' qe eshte e detyruar te coje nusja te mashkulli.
 Po a eshte e mjaftueshme qe nje femer te jete e virgjer qe te biesh ne dashuri me te? 
Ju qe deshironi femer te virgjer mendoni se mashkulli duhet te jete i virgjer gjithashtu? Po per mashkullin nuk ka limite qe duhen respektuar per te krijuar nje familje te shendetshme dhe patur nje lidhje te sukseshme?
A do krijonte nje familje te shendetshme nje e virgjer me nje mashkull qe ka kaluar 100 neper duar sipas jush?

----------


## mia@

> Cila eshte diferenca midis pak rendesi ka dhe s'ka rendesi fare qe te votoj? Se te dyja njesoj po me duken mua.
> 
> 8 faqe? Po me zien koka vetem mendimi uff. Lidhe me fene se do te kesh me teper material per te shkruajtur.


Po ja ka qe e vleresojne virgjerine, por nuk e shikojne si primare ne nje lidhje. Ketu futen ata qe thone pak rendesi ka.  :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe mu po me zien cik  koka. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MARGUS

"Mardhanje sexuale para martese apo jo?"



preferohet se paku nje here ne dite  para martese pas martese para ushqimit, pas ushqimit nuk prish pune!
shnet!

----------

